# advice needed 4 nissan 200sx s13



## dan16 (Jan 17, 2012)

i have nissan 200sx s13, h reg bought this car 4 project but am now wondering if i made a mistake. The car needed alot of repairing , i have done several things 2 her but iv come 2 a halt as not sure what i should do next , its needs timing n tuning what order should this be done. Also have done crank pressure check which is as follows 1-8.9bar, 2-9.9bar, 3-10.1bar, 4-7.8 . Any ideas is it worth me spending more money if the car has had it .


----------

